

Google sent me a “what to know in on-site interviews” email. Here it is. - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/google-sent-me-a-what-to-know-in-on-site-interviews-email-here-it-is/swizec/4251

======
FrancescoRizzi
I always feel weird about these Google interviews... The day I got out of
college I would have been very strong on most of the stuff mentioned here.
Nowadays I'd fail, although the years spent in the industry have improved my
experience under so many aspects...

Is Google's interview biased for 'right out of college/phd' applicants?

